

4 Reasons to Keep a Work Diary - gatsby
http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2011/04/four_reasons_to_keep_a_work_di.html?cm_sp=most_widget-_-default-_-Four%20Reasons%20to%20Keep%20a%20Work%20Diary

======
thesz
> _Although it can seem that I'm making only baby steps of progress — and,
> yes, sometimes going sideways or even backwards before moving forward — my
> journal is an independent arbiter (and a silent cheerleader)._

Yep. That's now the most part why I am blogging.

The line about going sideways is also quite resonant to me. I found that I
work in circles, making progress in places I consider most important now.

